# Boycott/A Bit OF History



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

After reading Kevin's excellant post on bussinesses supporting commercial hunting and some of the responses, a bit of history is in order. And a nasty one it is.

Prior to the 2001 legislative session, the ND Sportsman's Alliance brought out HB 1069, (I may have the number wrong), but it was the bill that lead to SB 2048 in this session. 1069 passed the house and failed the senate in 2001.

Some members of the G/O group put an advertiseing boycott on publications supporting 1069. That boycott is still in effect today. A highly placed member of the Devils Lake Chamber also attempted to get customers of a bussiness to cancel their contracts with that bussiness because that businessman had supported 1069. Another boycott. Year 2001.

Later when Hoven's Pheasantgate blew up in his face he ordered advisory hearings held around the state. At these hearings the G/Os, Farm Bureau, ND Hospitality and Tourism, Cannonball officers and their manager, etc., all threatened resident sportsmen with a boycott of access to hunting land if Governor Hoven's sellout of the pheasant season was not approved. Hoven even had to mention it himself a few times. Boycott or blackmail? Take your pick.

The 2001 legislature assigned the Judiciary B Committee of the legislature the task of defineing and designing what was to become SB 2048. At those hearings Farm Bureau, DLCC, G/O Asc, etc., again threatened their access boycott at every hearing. When Dr. Bobby Cox presented the Sportsman's Alliance survey of hunter preferances, he was threanted with a lawsuit by some members of the Commercial Hunting Aristocrocy. If they can't get their way with a boycott, they will threaten a lawsuit as Farm Bureau is now doing. Another form of boycott.

In August 2002, the North Dakota Wildlife Federation, United Sportsmen, North Dakota Sportsan's Alliance, and the Nodackers, (my term), met in Valley City to hammer out a plan to push SB 2048 thru the coming session of 2003. One very wise individual suggested that the three organizations combine together under a new umbrella orginazation together with the freelance sportsmen, for the length of the 2003 session, to get SB 2048 passed. That suggested combination did not happen and I bitterly regret that it failed. Take note that we do NOT make that mistake again.

In the fall of 2002 at Jamestown, the Federation reps, United Sportsmen reps, the Alliance reps, the North Dakota Landowner-Sportsman's Council co-chaimen, area legislators, a NDGF rep, a Farm Bureau rep, a ND Hospitality rep, two G/O reps, a Devils Lake CC rep, and a few others met to talk abouot G/O regulations and SB 2048 in the upcoming 2003 session. It was a cordial meeting, no rancor, and a tenative agreement on SB 2048 was reached with a few concessions from both sides. I bought the first round afterwards and everyone shook hands. I repeat, we shook on it.

The handshakes had hardly cooled when a front page article appeared in the Grand Forks Herald, with a story portraying Randy Frost, DLCC, and Kyle Blanchfield, G/O Asc., telling how the 30,000 cap had torpedoed the tourism industry in the Devils Lake Basin in Oct 2003. In their view, no future cap could be tolerated. (scratch the agreement on SB 2048, scratch the handshake).

If you followed the convoluted journey of the hunting bills last session, you are aware of Rep. John Nelson's (Devils Lake Basin) Chairmanship of the House Natural Resource Committee, where he repeatedly interjected his personal testimony of the threat of a landowner boycott for hunting access. Not to be outdone, the president of North Dakota Farm Bureau and other Farm Bureau reps constantly reinterated the same boycott threat, as did other members of the Commercial Hunting Aristocracy. Add to this bag of jokers the displaced posse members who are now resurfaceing under the guise of "common law" advocates. They all seem to be attracted to boycotts.

I will print the list of those businesses and will carry it in my truck during the next hunting season. There will be a few additions. As consumers we sportsmen will decide where we spend our tourist dollars. As voters we will decide the outcome of the fall elections and the governors race. We have the money and the voting muscle, a potent combination. They need to be put together and in place. Very soon.

Perhaps some of these bussinesses listed in Kevin's post should establish relationships with us consumers in advance of the hunting season. Like drive accross the state to visit with us one at a time. Now.

The elections are coming in two months. Get the September issue of Dakota Country. And be thinking about one active organization, instead of too many.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Interesting reading Dick. I had forgotten about a few of those incidents, your memory serves you well.



Dick Monson said:


> The elections are coming in two months. Get the September issue of Dakota Country. And be thinking about one active organization, instead of too many.


Next week will be very interesting. *A LOT* of hard work was put into something that will shape this years election. Until then....


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for the excellent post Dick. The message is very chilling, and it definitely bears proof that these people will go to any length to protect their bottom dollar. Your post also paints a really clear picture of the type of people that are behind these groups and the amount of money they stand to lose. All that greed and profit, all at the expense of a pubic owned trust resource. What a truly sickening business scheme.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Dick,

I appreciate your post. Please answer me the following questions:

1. Is every business on that list considered the "enemy" if you will? Specifically, the mom and pop service businesses. For ex. Johnson's store and the Legion Bar? You know their position is rather basic and I doubt if there hammering signs up restricting your access.

2. The new organization and feel free to PM me if you don't want to post it. How will it be structured and will it include NR's? Will the org take advantage of the new NR $$ coming up the interstate in a few months to help build a message? There are thousands of guys like me that grew up in ND and left and are not happy with the current situation. How will you target us?

3. Having worked in ND politics before I moved out of state I know how the game is played. Bottom line: whats your PR plan so you all don't turn off the guys in the middle.

Thanks!

f


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Isn't it interesting that after years of promoting the Devils Lake region how some in that area turned on Bill Mitzel after his testimony on 2048.I wonder if any of these people ever thanked him for his years of promotion? Now these are the same people that are not happy with a list with their names on it! I wonder if these people making money off our states wildlife should start putting Something back? How about a bill next session that would put a 1% sales and hotel tax during the forth quarter for these areas like the Devils Lake region.Money raised could be used for public access(their cure all). Maybe it is about time for them to help support wildlife instead of only taking. Hows that for economics 101 (Eric B.)Would you support it?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the summary. I think it would make a great letter to the editor, say the Forum.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Very interestimg reading for those of us that were blissfully unaware up until a year ago or so!!!! Thank you for the history lesson!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> In the fall of 2002 at Jamestown, the Federation reps, United Sportsmen reps, the Alliance reps, the North Dakota Landowner-Sportsman's Council co-chaimen, area legislators, a NDGF rep, a Farm Bureau rep, a ND Hospitality rep, two G/O reps, a Devils Lake CC rep, and a few others met to talk abouot G/O regulations and SB 2048 in the upcoming 2003 session. It was a cordial meeting, no rancor, and a tenative agreement on SB 2048 was reached with a few concessions from both sides. I bought the first round afterwards and everyone shook hands. I repeat, we shook on it.


Can anyone not affiliated with the the Federation, United Sportsmen, the Alliance or the North Dakota Landowner-Sportsman's Council post their interpretation of the meeting in Jamestown? I'd like to hear both sides.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Boycotts and economic arm twisting are good ideas, but do they really work? How many people actually boycott these businesses?

Jesse Jackson often has lead a boycott of a company - did the entire black population mobilize and make it work - or is the threat enough - or was it just idle chatter?

Mills Fleet farm's low prices on shells has a bigger impact on sales at Scheels than a boycott ever will.

Mobs on the street are easy to mobilize, but day in - day out boycotts work?

Last fall I posted a thread about people approaching us in small town cafes to discuss hunting ... any previous year us hunters caught the stray stare and that was it.

So when all the residents are out hunting this fall ... eat in the little cafes and tell the owner where you are from. Buy gas in small towns rather than refueling in Bismark or Grand Forks*. Promote what the statistics already say are true.*


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Fairly sure the guy that introduced HB1069 was the Honorable A. Carlson. Carlson is from Fargo. He is an extremist regarding resident hunting issues. While you guys can certainly count on his vote - not sure he is the best person to lead the effort.

Need small town hero to lead the fight.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dick thanks again for the history, and the failures also. Mnay on this site and others have roots in the small towns. I for one have asked every business owner that I can in rural ND what there feelings are.

Opinions vary as do the course of action that should be taken. Crediblity was the issue that most sited as not supporting our efforts last session, however recent actions by FB and the increase in land sales to non ag related buyers have opened many eyes to the fact that what we said is true.

We where painted as greedy and self serving, so make sure that when you fill gas or buy a burger or beer you thank the owner and let him know that you are a resident. Many thought most waterfowlers and upland hunters where from WI or MN if they where not a recognized face with community ties.

This was evident when I spoke with someone from Bismarck last fall in the bar in Kulm. The bartender asked how I knew him as he was a out of towner. I explained that I went to college with him and he lived in Bismarck. they though his crew was from the Twin cities. Perceptions need to change and we are the only ones that can do it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the update Dick.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Maybe the Nodak Outdoors store will have some camo caps we could all wear, when it opens. Then they'd know who we are.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Camo hat: Will PH get to wear one?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good stuff Dick!!!!!!

Dakota Kid you also bring up some good points. Does a person boycott a business because they argued against a limit???? I say no. I avoid businesses if they are in an area that has limited access and a sour attitude towards hunters from the larger towns here. I will state again that there are some towns where I refuse to even fill gas in. Now here is an example of how this can hurt an area. Last night I got a phone call from a friend who has relatives coming up from Ohio and needs some help getting them into ducks. I enjoy hunting with new people so I will take them out in Oct. Because of some bad experiences in an area, I refuse to go and stay in the town after last year. So instead we are staying in an area we have enjoyed last year so we will be renting 4 rooms for two nights, eat meals, bar, charitable gambling, gas, etc. My point in all this is the overall experience and access. If you feel good about a place you come back. Anyway don't mean to ramble......


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Like others here, I would like to thank Dick for the history lesson. I urge you to update it as needed and post it from time to time.

Boycotts can be a powerful way to give businesses the message, but only if you follow up with letting them know why you are not making a purchase in their store. Unless the manager of a given business is reminded why they have lost sales and they know the level of the economic impact, things will not change.

For example, I was looking for a pair of shoes at a Bismarck store with terrible service. I had made up my mind that I wasn't going to spend my money there, and I could have walked out. However, I waited awhile and finally asked for the manager. I told him that I was going to take my business to a store with better service, even if it cost me more cash. The point is that the manager would not have known why he lost my sale unless I would have told him.

If you really want to boycott certain businesses, the most effective way is to drop into these businesses every once in awhile or write them a letter from time to time to remind them why they are losing their business. This will keep them reminded that you have not forgotten.

At the same time, remind the "good" stores why they DO have your business.

BigDaddy


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

An addendum to my original post: One more boycott placed in early January-2003 came from Governor John Hoeven, (whom I voted for ....once), when he placed a blanket gag order on all personel at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, forbidding any department personel from testifying on game laws at the upcoming hearings at the 2003 session. This was on pain of "career adjustment", and covered their testimony both on and off duty. That gag order from John Hoeven is in effect yet today. An abridgement of the 1st Ammendment-free speech.

Dakota Kid, in answer to your questions, 1. I can only say I will support the businesses that supported our position. To each his own. 2. Parts of the "organization" are already in place. Are you on the *ETREE*? If not please sign up as it is listed on the home page, and be sure to email it on to your like minded friends. 3. PR is very much in order.

In July I stopped by the LaMoure Supper Club to visit with the owner, as he had been headlined in a Fourm article as opposing caps. Although we had not met, he was gracious to listen to another view. He agreed to take 200 "ASK BEFORE YOU ENTER" signs from the ND Landowner-Sportsamans Council and visit with the LaMoure Chamber about distribution of those signs to area farmers. I believe many of these business owners would take a similar proactive stance if the opportunity was presented.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good points BigDaddy, and another good point as well Dick.

It's never a bad time to promote the ETREE. If you don't sign up there's nothing to lose.....except our hunting of course. 

North Dakota ETREE Signup

Please get involved, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Here's a PM I got in response to my request for other opinions regarding the meeting in Jamestown. I'm interested to hear more.

Dave:

The post from Dick is the worst spin I have seen to date. I was at this meeting and there were no agreements. Most of the discusion was on HB 1050 (guides and outfitters) and most agreed on increased legislation. As far as 2048 there was some polite discussion, but no agreements, or hand shaking. Dick was way out of line on this post.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dave, I was not at the meeting I wonder if you would share that info with Dick as it would be real easy to say you where there or imply that Dick and others that where are fabricationg this statement. No need to put the name on the fourm but you amke a bold statement and it deservs calling out.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Ron,

I can't confirm that what I was sent is true but he/she seems reliable.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Spin? Would that be all paragraghs, or just the Jamestown meeting, or just part of the Jamestown meeting? If memory serves the people attending that meeting were State Rep Lyle Hanson, State Senator April Fairfield, (also co-chair of the ND Landowner-Sportsman's Council), Larry Kukla, also co-chair, outfitter John Hanson, Logging Camp Ranch and West River Tourism, outfitter Tom Bodine, and Brian Krammer, both Farm Bureau reps, Patty Leiss (sp), ND Tourism Dept., Kyle Blanchfield, ND Guides/Outfitters Asc., myself and John Kopp, NDWF, Sandy Barnes, Sportsman's Alliance, Don Baasch, ND Sportfishing Congress or possibly NDWF, Randy Frost, DLCC, Jim Weight, United Sportsmen of ND, and a NDGF rep who couldn't tell you either way, because NDGF is still under the Hoeven gag order.

There was much discussion on outfitter regulation, grandfathering current outfitters, reducing that number to a set number through attrition, day leasing, testing, license fees for outfitters, penalities for violations, etc. Specificaly on SB 2048 an adjusted formula for computing the ratio of residents-nonresidents, and an alotment of nonresident waterfowl licenses for outfitters in return for accecptance of SB 2048 were topics of discussion. All parties said they would take the proposals back to their respective organizations. All of us had a tenative agreement in place, to be worked out in detail later. We aslo agreed to stay in communication, specificaly to avoid what ensued during the hearings on 42 bills that were hunting related this session. And we did shake on it.

The Grand Forks Herald article was the next "communincation" to us.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey if the person that e-mailed you sioux-per dave is not willing to put their name on the forum, their relaiability seems to be a bit tainted in my eyes. Dick put his name out there and I guess that is the one I tend to believe. I would love to know who told you otherwise. What could they possibly have to lose at this point!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dave you unwilliness to back up your allegations need to be called BS. The smoke and mirrors played on the trusting people of this state, by a few have been givein the light of day. We will no longer accept pointless information without facts or proof.

Do not allow yourself to be used Dave, they see you as someone that was not in favor of the caps, and are willing to defend your views. However you are know trying to debase Dicks crediblity, based on a PM that was sent to you. Now is it you or the sender that is under fire.

Back room balless tactics like the hipe on record duck #'s. threaten land posting, the list goes on and on, show the real character and direction these peole want to take ND. So if you are willing to be the messenger boy for someone unwilling stand behind there statement then you deserve all the heat that this brings on your head.


----------

